

Ask HN: what are some good blogs about online advertising? - jonathandeamer

I'm thinking more big-picture stuff about trends and its future, rather than how-to guides for Adwords users or those who want to make money from their Tumblr.<p>Is there anything readable, entertaining and forward thinking, perhaps along the lines of Seth Godin or Daring Fireball?
======
edkennedy
affbuzz.com is an aggregator of all the affilate and internet marketing blogs.
It's a relatively young industry, and the content creators are young as well.
I expect you are seeking deeper intellectual content rather than how to make a
quick buck, but you should find it interesting nonetheless. Searching through
some of the blogs will find you many intriguing case studies, trends, and
unexpected marketing avenues. The most popular ones are on top.

~~~
jraines
Among those, here's some with more case studies and content vs. just selling
you something, talking inside baseball, or 'motivation': cashtactics.net,
rileypool.com, mrgreen.am, finchsells.com.

A lot of the best content in this area exists as "stickies" on certain forums
. . .

The general consensus is: keep looking. Don't buy ebooks. The best info is
freely available but can be buried in mounds of crap -- usually paid content
is the way to cut through the crap, but not in this arena (in 98% of cases).

------
gyardley
All friends and acquaintances:

<http://reactionwheel.blogspot.com/>

<http://www.cogmap.com/blog/>

<http://mikeonads.com> (sporadically updated but good)

<http://ecpmblog.wordpress.com/>

------
joshklein
I write a blog about "digital strategy" (the ad industry insider-speak for
what you're talking about) at <http://www.joshklein.net>. Most of my posts are
about big brand strategy from inside an advertising agency, but I also think
startups should know about many of the same things.

------
sharpemt
I subscribe to adexchanger's news letter which covers industry trends and
what-not.

There is a lot of noise, but good coverage of the big players / industry level
news.

www.adexchanger.com

------
zoomzoom
Rkgblog is a great resource for anything search-related.

------
ryanholiday
Rob Walker's stuff is very good.

